# Concrete Sealer for Bathroom



## Termite

You made your shower out of concrete? Does it have a waterproof membrane to control absorbed water? I sure hope so, because there's nothing out there that can be applied topically that will waterproof it enough to prevent at least some moisture from getting by (while keeping the appearance of concrete). There are sealers, but none are failsafe for walls and are certainly not appropriate for the only line of defense on a floor.


----------



## Dayle

*Bathroom concrete sealer*

Yes the shower is made out of concrete (a waterproof membrane was added to that mix), the entire bathroom (except the fixtures is concrete). Now I need to seal the concrete bathroom, but not sure which product to use... In past concrete projects I have successfully used: Behr professional strength heavy duty 1 part epoxy acrylic concrete clear coat, which seems to be discontinued now. And these projects where concrete floors and countertops, not bathrooms.

Any product suggestions for sealing concrete in a bathroom (including the shower stall). I see companies make concrete baths and sinks, what do they use for sealing? Also I have two babies in the house, so was looking for a non-toxic product (we will move out during the application, but for long-term)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Termite

Ok, need to know what sort of membrane was put in the shower. Can you describe it or give a product name?


----------



## Dayle

*Bathroom Concrete Sealer*

Unfortunately not, the guy that did the bathroom about 3 years ago mixed the waterproofing membrane into the concrete and then troweled on the concrete (he seemed to struggle, I think by adding the waterproofing membrane to the concrete mix it made it harder to apply and to get an even/smooth surface). I was never happy with the color, the concrete was way to dark (he had added black paint to it, not sure why, I had shown him a picture of the affect I was trying to achieve and I think there was a mis-communication, he thought the shadows in the picture where to be duplicated as well!)

So 3 years later I am putting another coat of concrete on the bathroom (actually it has taken 3 thin coats to get the right color and effect this time around) to correct the color issue, so at this point it is just raw concrete that now needs to be sealed.

Hopefully that helps...

I bought some pebble stone tiles to add to the inside wall of the shower and the stone tile outlet that I got the stone tiles from recommended Miracle Sealants 511 Impregnator: http://www.miraclesealants.com/sealers.html to use to seal the stones before and after grouting. There seem to be some other products on that website that look like they may be able to seal concrete. 

I have also looked at (Prosoco) Stand Off SLX100: http://www.prosoco.com/ProductDetail.asp?ID={342D4513-186F-462F-A532-34CCE6CC6D52}

But not sure if either of these products are right for sealing a bathroom and shower stall...


----------



## Termite

You're not going to like me for this, but you don't have a membrane. I don't know what the guy mixed in, but a membrane is a sheet product that is placed in the floor of the shower...Usually above a pre-sloped base and beneath the final "mud" pan. The membrane can be rubber/vinyl or a lead or copper pan. Since water will inevitably permeate the base, the membrane incorporates into the shower drain to weep moisture downhill to the drain. There are two ways to build a shower and this is one of them.

The other way is more modern and even more effective. A sheet product called Kerdi is applied to the walls with wet thinset and troweled down almost like wallpaper. It is 100% waterproof, and you tile over it. I imagine that a scratch coat of thinset/cement could be applied over it even though no tile would be used. 

I have real concerns about the durability of the system that you have in place, no matter what product you apply to "waterproof" it. If your contractor added PAINT to the cement mix he applied, he had no business doing work for you. They make dies for cement that are much more appropriate than paint. The addition of paint to cement only degrades its ability to properly hydrate and form the crystalline bonds that give it strength and longevity.

I'd strongly suggest taking a hard look at the Kerdi product since you're tiling with the pebble stone tiles.


----------



## carsokk

*I have a similar issue*

I have recently moved into a house where the previous owners had started to install a bathroom in the basement. They have installed a concrete shower floor. They informed me that they there is a waterproof membrane under the concrete basin. The top layer is actually mortar. The mortar/concrete is a terracotta color that was mixed in (so, it is not a stain). They also informed me that the concrete/mortar needed to be sealed with a waterproof sealer before using it (plus, I need to install shower walls - but that is another issue).

I have been scanning the web for something to waterproof this shower floor. I think the best thing to use would be either the QUIKRETE® Premium Clear Epoxy Coating (located at http://www.quikretecoatings.com/pdf/Quikrete-Premium-Clear-Epoxy-Coating.pdf) or LASTISEAL CONCRETE & BRICK SEALER (located at http://www.radonseal.com/concrete-sealers/lastiseal.htm). Would either of these products be appropriate for this application? How would they compare in water proofness and texture? Or is there some other product I should use.

I also found the article “CHEMCLAD XC “Cures” Shower Stall Problems at New Jersey Hospital” (http://www.enecon.com/products/pdf/CH-024-CHEMCLAD_XC_Cures_Shower_Stall_Problems.pdf) where they coat a concrete shower basin in the Chemclad XC product. It looks like this is a commercial product. Do you know of any similar product that would work available to the retail market?

Note that I realize I could put ceramic tile over this shower floor. But, it actually has a really nice look to it and I don’t want to cover it up. Plus, a sealer would be a heck of a lot easier and quicker solution.

Thanks for any help and advice you can give me.


----------



## carsokk

*Follow up to previous question*

I found an article that states "A concrete floor is a very economical and useful way to finish a shower room or bathroom. Drains can be built in so that thorough cleaning is easy. Since it is a solid surface, there is no worry about water getting under tiles or leaking. However, concrete is porous and will absorb water if it is not treated properly and will stain over time. Painting concrete floors results in a sealed surface". It goes on to state that the paint to use is a "heavy duty epoxy garage paint". What do you think of this article and solution?

The article is located at http://www.ehow.com/how_4761037_paint-stick-concrete-shower-floor.html .

Thanks again for any opinions or advice.


----------



## Captain Swanky

*Epoxy on shower floor*

I'm busy building a bath/shower out of concrete here in Amsterdam, Holland. It's a pretty unusual construction; a walk-in shower with a gutter drain, sculpted seats and a stainless steel waterproof door which turns it into a bath. 
I've added a waterproofing additive to the sand cement and then I intend to coat it with a thick epoxy layer. After reading your posts, Termite, I'm a bit worried that this won't be enough, long term, to waterproof it, especially when it has to hold all that water when it's a bath.
I'm wondering if it's possible to seal the sand cement layer, then add a thin screed of cement which can then be epoxied.

We also have in Europe a product called 'Beton Cire' or waxed concrete which can be added like a plaster. This is highly waterproof, but it doesn't have the natural concrete look I'm looking for. 
I already made a concrete kitchen and I would like it to match that.
It's a back-up anyway, if all else fails.

Any suggestions?


----------



## stadry

termite might not be aware of coatings that can be applied to conc which will waterproof them - epoxy, mma, & polyurea/polyaspartic comes to mind - they can be clear, tinted, opaque, or translucent - metallic powders such as eliteCrete's reflector can also be added,,, many polymer-modified concretes will develop high compressive strengths & while also having higher flexural/tension rates,,, much of this work can also be diy-friendly.

as i recall, aci recommends 5,000psi min for conc to be classified as waterproof.


----------

